# no appetite, skinny...need help!!!!



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

My azureus has not eaten as normalfor a few days and in the past 2 days I saw it eat only one fly...
it has gotten very skinny
I separated it from it's FAT tankmate for about 3 or 4 days to no avail
I adjusted my tank temp from 70 to 76...nothing
I tried pedialyte soaks BID for 15 min...nothing
today I saw it openning its mouth (almost as if open mouth breathing)
I don't know what else to try...
should I try a few drops of metronidazole? just continue the pedialyte? or is this the end?

please help!!!!!!


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

What are you quarantining it in? If it's parasatized, any stress will aggrivate it further.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Are you sure it wasn't shedding and consuming its shed skin....

Ed


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

I actually removed the healthy frog from the viv to minimize stress on the sick one...

I am not sure if he was shedding...how can I tell?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

...Azo past away this morning...


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

Holy Crap he's alive!!!!!!!

I took the lifeless body out of my viv this morning (he was slumped over my finger) and put him in a container with pedialyte (I had a shred of hope)
I placed the container under my desk lamp and called my job...I was told to bring him in so we can put him in formalin in case I wanted to do a necropsy.
upon arrival at the hospital, we opened the container and Azo jumped up the sides!
he is curently in the incubator at the hospital, we are deciding what to try at this point.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

A dart frog in an incubator in a hospital???
Now I have heard it all. What kind of an insurance plan do you have?? :lol: 
All joking aside, I wish you all the luck (and good medical care) for a speedy recovery for your little froggie.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Not sure how skinny he is, but I would definitely start to force feed with heavy dusting.

Luke


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

I work at a veterinary hospital that sees exotics.

I dusted everyday...Ca one day and vitamins the next, I doubt it's related to dusting

anyway this time he is really gone...


----------



## Josh_Leisenring (Jun 19, 2005)

Aww, man, that sucks... poor little guy. I'm sorry to hear he didn't make it. I've had similar things happen to some tincs and auratus I had back in the day, but never did find out what was wrong. Recently I had a vent that I found aparently dead in the viv, but after placing her in a deli cup, I found her jumping around as though nothing had happened a while later and she's been fine since. I guess sometimes weird sh!t just happens. I'm really sorry you lost your azureus, though. 

- Josh


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Are you going to get a necropsi since you work for a vet? Would like to know what caused it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

yes...I put him in formalin until I am able to afford the necropsy...I will definitely post the results and hopefully we can prevent stuff like this from happening in the future.


----------

